

Raffaello D'Andrea: The astounding athletic power of quadcopters - philwebster
http://www.ted.com/talks/raffaello_d_andrea_the_astounding_athletic_power_of_quadcopters.html

======
breckinloggins
He did a fantastic job addressing the "Skynet concern" (and he even made a
cheeky reference to it earlier in the talk).

Raffaello D'Andrea is absolutely right, of course: we can't stop technological
progress, nor would most of us want to. But we can decide, as a species, how
that technology is used, and what the punishments will be for its _ab_ use.

